# Journey's ever growing belly- 7 to 9 days to go!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey is getting bigger and bigger now. And there is so much action with pups be-bopping around in there, that I can see it from across the room. She enjoys me sitting beside her with my hand on her tummy, feeling the little nuggets moving around. But they appear to be everywhere. I expect this is going to be a good sized litter!















She'll be getting a haircut and bath on Sunday so she is all gorgeous to say hello to her new family


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't believe the difference between the last pictures and now! What a beautiful sausage she is! So exciting to have more pups to watch grow. Can't wait!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will try to get some pics of her on her feet. She looks like a little barrel with legs!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Journey is such a beauty. You are going to have some adorable puppies. Can't wait to see them! Do you have any idea how many she will have?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Goodness Gracious! That is the prettiest blimp I've ever seen! Hope she has a problem free whelp and that passle of pups are hale and hardy! Can't wait to see them. I just know they are going to be beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been praying for ten, but I suspect there may be ten to twelve in there. Thanks everyone for your kind words and good wishes.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! And oh my! what a big big belly !!! Praying for an easy delivery of many healthy beautiful and wonderful puppies!! 

How exciting!! Thanks got sharing it with us  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I think she looks great! I've seen too many people's dogs who look like that who aren't pregnant! I can't wait to see her puppies!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I bet she is looking sausage-y now.... 7 to 9 days... cannot wait to see the puppies!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

reggers: and beautiful with it! It's so exciting!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lou said:


> She is gorgeous!! And oh my! what a big big belly !!! Praying for an easy delivery of many healthy beautiful and wonderful puppies!!
> 
> How exciting!! Thanks got sharing it with us
> 
> ...


It is my absolute pleasure!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have been praying for ten, but I suspect there may be ten to twelve in there. Thanks everyone for your kind words and good wishes.


Why 10? 


Hope it all goes well for her  great pictures!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I was jet thinking about pregnant doggies the other day. Now that I'm pregnant and getting huge I'm so uncomfortable. I was thinking about the past liter that you posted and your pregnant Journey. Doggie moms must go through a lot adjusting to a growing tummy in such a short period of time. She definitely deserves tons of kisses and tummy rubs. I'll be waiting for pics of your beautiful pups!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness she has gotten so much bigger than the last pictures ! I hope her beautiful babies arrive safely and make an easy entrance into the world. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wild Kitten said:


> Why 10?
> 
> 
> Hope it all goes well for her  great pictures!


The stud dog owner and I both hope to keep and show pups out of this litter, so the more choice we have, the better. We also have 9 spoken for and I am still working on finding a good co-owner show home for a male.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, what a lovely belly full of pups! I so enjoyed watching the other litter grow through to going to their new homes. Thank you so much for sharing your photos, I'm sure you have made countless members broody for new puppies!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow Journey looks fantastic. Her puppies will be so beautiful! And she looks content...the makings of a great mommy it seems. Good luck to you and Journey and I hope the whelping goes easily. And now you both need to rest up for the big day!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Journey looks fabulous! Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy happy litter.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Dirty Dozen part II: The Dirtying:lol:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...such cute preggo pictures. She's adorable and stunning. Best of luck with everything from here out. You must be so excited to see what comes out of that belly.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The stud dog owner and I both hope to keep and show pups out of this litter, so the more choice we have, the better. We also have 9 spoken for and I am still working on finding a good co-owner show home for a male.


Oh right, thanks for answering. 

I probably misunderstood then, but when you said you were praying for 10, that you wouldn't want more than 10 (as the previous litter had 12 cutie pups)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodLuv said:


> Dirty Dozen part II: The Dirtying:lol:


HA! I like this!!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Journey is absolutely gorgeous! I know her puppies will be too!  I hope she has an easy whelping, and that all the pups are happy and healthy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks just fabulous. It would be really funny if it turned out there were twelve again wouldn't it?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting it is to see little Journey all grown up and now about to be a mama! I pray for a healthy delivery ... and soon, she looks like she is ready!

Looking forward to seeing them all and more wonderful puppy photos from you!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, she is so beautiful and they will be beautiful too! I bet you are excited! There is something magical about seeing puppies born and watching them grow! And its sad to say goodbye when they leave for their new homes. Years ago I raised white mini's. I just loved watching the little feet stick up and move around in her tummy.!
I wish Journey was a mini, we would be knocking at your door. We are ready for a baby sister for Callie, but we need a mini (not quite enough room in our camper for a big dog, but just right for us and two mini's. ) I hope all goes well with the birthing. Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all. I appreciate your kind wishes. It has been a few years since I have had a litter in my home, and I am beyond thrilled, but have to be honest. I am a little nervous. She is my baby girl, and am anxious for her. So knowing you are all hoping and praying for her to have an easy time of it helps a lot.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

anticipaaaaation is making me wait.


(does anyone else remember that jingle?)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Not long now! I am looking forward to hearing all about her puppies!


----------

